# Clown Knife Fish?



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hi







does anyone have or know something about that knife fish?I want to buy some friend for my oscar..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah I got a huge one myself.....Consider it more like a silver aro man...It will outgrow your tank....Require a fair amount of care-likes huge volumes of water-More of a night fish and dont care for light too much......


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Plus they can eat a ton!! Mine would only eat feeders, when I got him he was 12" and when I unfortunately sold him he was 22". Gorgeous fish, I cant wait to have another one day but like AK said they require a large tank.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

AKSkirmish said:


> Yeah I got a huge one myself.....Consider it more like a silver aro man...It will outgrow your tank....Require a fair amount of care-likes huge volumes of water-More of a night fish and dont care for light too much......


thanks man..hey I got silver aro and I sold it to my friend..I got her for 40e and sold for 90e..







she was 20cm long.beautiful fish..


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

ok then I want this monster


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks half starved to death


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Looks half starved to death


hey man and what kind of piranhas do you have that I can t imagine?????I want some killer looking fish for my aquarium..


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

lorteti hr said:


> Looks half starved to death


hey man and what kind of piranhas do you have that I can t imagine?????I want some killer looking fish for my aquarium..















[/quote]

Who is Bruner?? Well he is the self appointed, large scale, redbelly breeder extrodinaire
















You know I'm just kidding with ya Bruner









Seriously though, Bruner is a great guy with quite a bit of knowledge in piranhas. If you are looking for some killer looking fish, then perhaps piranhas arent for you. To be honest, they can be pretty boring. This site is made up of longtime piranha keeps that appreciate the pros and cons to this species.

Also the R. vulpinus you posted a picture of is not for a beginner, they are very demanding, need excellent water conditions and very large aquariums.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

ksls said:


> Looks half starved to death


hey man and what kind of piranhas do you have that I can t imagine?????I want some killer looking fish for my aquarium..















[/quote]

Who is Bruner?? Well he is the self appointed, large scale, redbelly breeder extrodinaire
















You know I'm just kidding with ya Bruner









Seriously though, Bruner is a great guy with quite a bit of knowledge in piranhas. If you are looking for some killer looking fish, then perhaps piranhas arent for you. To be honest, they can be pretty boring. This site is made up of longtime piranha keeps that appreciate the pros and cons to this species.

Also the R. vulpinus you posted a picture of is not for a beginner, they are very demanding, need excellent water conditions and very large aquariums.
[/quote]
I didn t want to insult anybody,sorry..I just wanted to know what kind of fish hi got and I am from croatia so I don t know you guys..I m looking for a fish for my second aquarium and I have red belly piranhas in my first and I love them.they are very special fish for me..


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't think you offended anyone.& I believe what he means by killer looking fish is he's looking for a awesome looking fish not a fish that's a killer. Correct me if I'm wrong here. Thanks K I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> I don't think you offended anyone.& I believe what he means by killer looking fish is he's looking for a awesome looking fish not a fish that's a killer. Correct me if I'm wrong here. Thanks K I couldn't help but laugh.


yes I want some cool looking fish..that is why I ask some info about knife fish..I like clown and ghost knife fish..saw some clown for 7$ and they are about 10cm long..I have a friend who would buy that fish from me when she becomes to big for my tank..so how long can I keep that fish in 80g aquarium?


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

To be fair on the fish, not that long.

Can you get Dwarf snakeheads in Croatia? They are fantastic fish with great characters.

One that generaly not too agressive in the Channa Bleheri or Rainbow Snakehead. Plus they breed in captivity.

Here is a link to a very good Snakehead Forum I use to go to.

http://thesnakeheadforum.com/


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> To be fair on the fish, not that long.
> 
> Can you get Dwarf snakeheads in Croatia? They are fantastic fish with great characters.
> 
> ...


thanks mate but no..I can t get that fish in my country..sad I know...never mind i have my piranhas and oscar..


----------

